
Could a $10 Covid Test Allow Us to Reopen the Economy? - hanklazard
https://blog.atkinson.cloud/posts/2020/08/testing_our_way_out/
======
hanklazards_gf
awesome points. the other hope is that people can properly self-administer
these tests...

~~~
bcrl
Your belief that the average american can self administer the test and then be
expected to self isolate seems woefully naive. People aren't even willing to
wear masks.

